# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  X Factor

## [email protected]



----------


## i_luv_dennis

great pics

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## Angeltigger

They are all very good [email protected]

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## feelingyellow

wow, kool pics, thanks   :Smile:

----------


## Abi

great pics  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

thanks, if anyones got any x factor pics and you want to add them to my thread feel free to 

LUv katie

----------


## Jada-GDR

oooooh isnt shane GORGEOUS?!!? better than chico

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no chico is better

----------


## Lindy

No Chicco in any thing is excellent.

----------


## kirstienod

great pictures, thanks for posting

----------


## Stacey_rules

Shayne is ugly, i hate him, he is the most annoying person on tv, i just want to slap him  :Angry:   :Mad:

----------


## Penguin8191

how can you say that? shayne is extremely good looking and very nice!

----------


## nicole28

Journey South are way better! I live in Middlesbrough and they are from Middlesbrough! They are really good singers! They should have won!!!

----------


## annaz

I have some pictures  :Smile:  

 

 

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## x Amby x

:Wub:   :Wub:   Shayne is gorgeous   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Stacey_rules

> how can you say that? shayne is extremely good looking and very nice!



Its just my opinon of him, i find him very big headed and soooo annoying  :Mad:

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Has anyone seen the vid to chico's song yet?

----------


## kirsty_g

i have seen it and  i think its good

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Has anyone seen the vid to chico's song yet?


oh my god i have it is really good with all the chickets

----------

